# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  lucuma?

## Wuido Diaz

1290863984_142113105_2-Fotos-de--Traspaso-Terreno-1290863984.jpg1290863984_142113105_1-Traspaso-Terreno-Lurin-1290863984.jpg1290863984_142113105_3-Traspaso-Terreno-Lima-1290863984.jpgDSC00215.jpg
saludos  
soy aficionado a la agricultura aqui en lurin, mi nombre es wuido diaz, como saber si mi lucuma es buena para harina, si es bueno plantar lucuma directa o injerto, ya plante 500 plantas y veo que el injerto ya paso 1 año y ya esta dando fruto y el directo despues de 4 años :Confused:  
me pueden recomendar algunos fertilizantes para el mejor desarrollo. 
gracias.    Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma Árbol de Lúcuma PLantones de Lúcuma Lúcuma Los mercados de la lúcuma

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

Tienes que conocer las características físicas y químicas de tu suelo y el agua que estás usando. Los injertos entran en producción antes que los de semilla (francos).

----------


## kscastaneda

*Fertilización lúcuma 1er año* 
Dosis/ planta/año :
Urea : 175g
Fosfato : 110g
Sulfato de potasio : 65g
Sulphomag : 40g
Fertiphos plus : 250g
Sulfato de zinc : 114g 
Esto se multiplica x el número de plantas y se divide entre 4 momentos de aplicación, la aplicación de guano con microorganismos eficaces EM.COMPOST es importante para que se biotransforme en sustancias bioactivas y suprima patogenos radiculares. Mientras más guano biotransformado mejor. _Nota : 1 litro de EM.COMPOST le rinde para biotransformar 10 ton de Materia orgánica en solo 6 a 8 semanas._  *Fertilización lúcuma 4to año.*  
Dosis/ planta/año :
Urea : 600g
Fosfato : 350g
Sulfato de potasio : 350g
Sulphomag : 150g
Fertiphos plus : 300g
 Sulfato de zinc : 150g 
Esto se multiplica x el número de plantas que tengan en campo y se divide entre 4 momentos  de aplicación, la aplicación de guano con microorganismos eficaces  EM.COMPOST es importante para que se biotransforme en sustancias  bioactivas y suprima patogenos radiculares. La dosis de guano según su disponibilidad.
Nota : 1 litro de EM.COMPOST le rinde para biotransformar 10 ton de Materia orgánica en solo 6 a 8 semanas. 
Estos datos no son una tabla a seguir, es una referencia y se deben hacer los ajustes en campo según las propiedades fisicas, quimicas, biologicas de suelo y parametros de calidad de agua y condiciones climáticas. 
Particularmente yo te añadiría 500g de sulfato de calcio Tierraverde/planta/año por el calcio y azufre de lenta liberación y bajo costo; todo al inicio de campaña. 
Saludos,

----------

santiago88

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola amigo, para fertilizar y dar mejor nutricion a tus plantas de lucuma lo mejor  es hacer un analisis de suelo de Caracterizacion, y analisis de agua completo , donde veremos como es mi suelo, que contiene y que  factores limitantes o a mi favor, lo mismo veras los resultados del agua. Ademas como estas en Lurin puedes llevarlo ala Universidad  Agraria La molina,como dice le Ing:Castañeda eso que te recomienda son solo una guia ,por eso es mejor analisar y de ahi confrontar los resultados ,para elejir la mejor opcion y no  estar desperdiciando dinero .
Con REspecto si tu Lucuma es buena para Harina deberas revisar La norma Tecnica de la Lucuma Publicado por el Ministerio de Agricultura o de lo contrario Visita a Prolucuma,si es que no me equivoco ya que no todas las Lucumas cumplen los parametros de calidad (color, Textura , Sabor, Dulzor) Etc.Hay algunas variedades de lucuma que si pasan las caracteristicas para el procesamiento con la VAR.Beltran , Morante.
InG.Fernando Malpartida LL.

----------


## Wuido Diaz

ok, gracias por sus comentarios, tomare una muestra del suelo y lo hare analizar espero tener un buen resultado.

----------


## miguelitz25

Estimado Wuido 
somos Biocare Medical, somos una empresa que provee de material de laboratorio para el sector agroindustrial, comercializamos basicamente PH metros, Refractómetros, conductímetros, microscopios binoculares, etc. Sí en realidad deseas potencializar el uso de tu suelo y el agua estos instrumentos son necesarios para tú negocio, pregunta a la Universidad Agraria sí estos equipos son necesarios para tu actividad, te dirán que si, sí estas estas interesado en saber sobre nuestros productos, ingresa a nuestro portal web: wwwbiocaremedical.com.pe ó solicitanos una cotizacion al correo biocaremedical@hotmail.com  Saludos

----------

